# chief compound



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

anyone know anything about a "chief" compound bow about 15 years old?
It has a wooden riser with wood laminate limbs? I am wondering because my dad owned it at one time, and i just got it back. It looks to be perfect yet, hardly any wear on it.

thanks


----------



## Q2 slayer (Jan 16, 2005)

*does it look like this?*

Chief Scout


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

anyone?


----------

